
Amazon caves to Google, will sell Chromecast hardware - mabbo
http://business.financialpost.com/technology/personal-tech/amazon-caves-to-google-will-sell-chromecast-hardware-after-youtube-pulled-from-echos
======
jmull
A no-brainer to me. It was bone-headed to let it get this far. What does
Amazon most want to be?

    
    
        * the company that sells everything to everyone at good prices?
        * one of several companies with a video service that has a few nice exclusives
          (not the most or best exclusives, either)?
    

I think it kind of snuck up on them that this was an either/or question and it
took some time for them to make the obvious/right decision.

------
8draco8
As an Amazon Fire Stick user I am somehow glad that they did that. YouTube is
part of my daily TV watching and it would be be if I would have to change the
device just to watch YouTube videos. Amazon s should open more widely their
app store for third developers.

------
bdcravens
> Amazon also said it would begin selling both Apple TV models

